# DIY Funfetti - something ain't right...



## PsyCLown (23/12/16)

Hey all,

So with @DizZa from The Flavour Mill bringing in some of the No Fly list juices such as *Sugar Cookie V1*, I decided to finally give Funfetti a try and mix up a batch as everyone said Sugar Cookie V1 is a must for the Funfetti recipe.

Aaaand so I did. Mixed it on the 15th December exactly according to the recipe here: http://diyordievaping.com/2015/08/26/lets-mix-funfetti/

I used syringes so I was pretty darn accurate in terms of my percentages.
Tried it as a shake n vape, nope, then left it alone for 5 days as per the recommended steep time.
Tried it again and still nope, WTF is going on here. Tastes nothing like the Funfetti I tried previously - which was superb! Without a doubt a strong cakey taste and vanilla.

My mixture taste like biscuit, perhaps even burnt biscuit. 

I even made another batch on the 16th and tried that 2 days ago and the same thing - so no ways I got the percentages incorrect. I am wondering how burnt biscuit steeps into a lovely, fluffy vanilla sponge cake? Along with the recommended steep time of 4 or 5 days, I am unsure what is going on here and am looking for a bit of advice.

Does it just need to steep for longer or am I going crazy?

Thanks!
Psy

Reactions: Can relate 1 | Informative 2


----------



## RichJB (23/12/16)

Hmmmm. I have never used the premix nor SC1 and mine was fantabulous with SC2. That was with a long steep of around five weeks, though. Maybe give it some more time and see how it develops.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Strontium (23/12/16)

Maybe you vaped at a too high temperature and burnt the cake.

Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## Clouds4Days (23/12/16)

PsyCLown said:


> Hey all,
> 
> So with @DizZa from The Flavour Mill bringing in some of the No Fly list juices such as *Sugar Cookie V1*, I decided to finally give Funfetti a try and mix up a batch as everyone said Sugar Cookie V1 is a must for the Funfetti recipe.
> 
> ...



Hey bud
I too got sugar cookie v1

Im on exactly the same boat as you but i mixed with a scale.

In the beginning it tasted pretty good but as times gone by its gotten worse, not a bad taste but also like a vanilla biscuit taste and the colour is much darker than the pre mix enyareklaw i got pre mixed 2 months back.

Strange???


----------



## Strontium (23/12/16)

Clouds4Days said:


> Hey bud
> I too got sugar cookie v1
> 
> Im on exactly the same boat as you but i mixed with a scale.
> ...



Is this the same batch that you gave me? Coz mine is still the shit


----------



## Clouds4Days (23/12/16)

Strontium said:


> Is this the same batch that you gave me? Coz mine is still the shit



It is the same one bud.
It is good but not so much cake flavour like the pre mix.
I think the problem is the sugar cookie % is too high in our mixes.
The pre mix is suppose to make max 180ml and we push it to 200ml so its more diluted.

Can anyone confirm?

I see this % diffrence from the colour of the juice.
Bottle on left is enyareklaw mix at 200ml bottle on right was my mix.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PsyCLown (23/12/16)

Clouds4Days said:


> Hey bud
> I too got sugar cookie v1
> 
> Im on exactly the same boat as you but i mixed with a scale.
> ...



Mine never tasted good... I am lacking a vanilla flavour even. Biscuit is what I get and perhaps a burnt biscuit taste even as stated, it is not even a pleasant biscuit taste.

@RichJB @Clouds4Days Did you use Vanilla Custard V1 or v2? I used Vanilla Custard V1.


EDIT: @Clouds4Days my mix does not look that dark, I assume yours has nicotine in it? Perhaps that is playing a bit of a role in the colour. Mine is a similar colour to the bottle you have on the left.


----------



## Clouds4Days (23/12/16)

PsyCLown said:


> Mine never tasted good... I am lacking a vanilla flavour even. Biscuit is what I get and perhaps a burnt biscuit taste even as stated, it is not even a pleasant biscuit taste.
> 
> @RichJB @Clouds4Days Did you use Vanilla Custard V1 or v2? I used Vanilla Custard V1.
> 
> ...



I used cap vanilla custard v1


----------



## Soutie (23/12/16)

I mixed a batch up yesterdaywith SC v1 and VC v1. Will let it steep for a few days and report back.

Remember that the premix will steep faster than a component mix, it presteeps in the premix state

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## RichJB (23/12/16)

FWIW, my DIY mix is the same colour as @Clouds4Days' mix, not the original. I used Cap VC1 and SC2. Mine has got better. It had steeped for five weeks prior to the Jhb vape meet, I was vaping it at that meet, and still have some left now. It's even better now than it was three weeks ago.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Nicholas (23/12/16)

so after tasting the funfetti i was hooked. i got my order from flavour mill yesterday and mixed some up and the shake and vape test was amazing, exactly the same just very muted so i'm letting it steep. 

maybe its the joy thats messing it up, i see wayne did say on the eliquid recipes site that leaving out joy wouldnt impact the flavour but only the texture or the waxiness of the cake as he calls it. 

try leaving it out and testing. 

but yeah it definitely sounds weird. 

what was your steeping method?

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (23/12/16)

Soutie said:


> I mixed a batch up yesterdaywith SC v1 and VC v1. Will let it steep for a few days and report back.
> 
> Remember that the premix will steep faster than a component mix, it presteeps in the premix state



Mines been steeping for about 3 weeks
It tasted better on week 1 than it does now.
The cookie/biscuit taste is much more prominent after steeping. (Well mine is)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nicholas (23/12/16)

@RichJB what percentage do you use the sc v2 at?


----------



## RichJB (23/12/16)

@Nicholas, same as the V1, 6%. I just give it a looooooong steep.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (23/12/16)

PsyCLown said:


> Mine never tasted good... I am lacking a vanilla flavour even. Biscuit is what I get and perhaps a burnt biscuit taste even as stated, it is not even a pleasant biscuit taste.
> 
> @RichJB @Clouds4Days Did you use Vanilla Custard V1 or v2? I used Vanilla Custard V1.
> 
> ...



Mixed using 36mg Nic Vg at 2mg


----------



## Soutie (23/12/16)

Clouds4Days said:


> Mines been steeping for about 3 weeks
> It tasted better on week 1 than it does now.
> The cookie/biscuit taste is much more prominent after steeping. (Well mine is)




I've only mixed it with SC V2 before and man it just got better and better with age. I hope the SC v1 version doesn't get worse with age, it isn't an ADV for me, more like a once in a while treat so I'll keep the 100ml i made for a while. At 8 weeks the last batch was just nom

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PsyCLown (23/12/16)

My two mixes have never tasted cakey to me. I'd like to try someone elses mix and compare it to mine.

However I will leave mine for longer and see how it comes along with more of a steep.
I might mix up another batch with SC v1 at 5% and no Joy. See what that tastes like.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RichJB (23/12/16)

Just vaping it again now, I had set it aside to make it last until my next batch steeps, which is going to be end Jan. But it's perfect for me. Cake/bakery base with a strong vanilla icing on top, sweet but not too sweet, very smooth. This is Wayne's best recipe imo and probably my favourite juice that I've mixed up so far. Although Wayne's 'Sicle with 3% Cly Naartjie subbed for FA Mandarin is excellent too.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## stevie g (23/12/16)

PsyCLown said:


> Hey all,
> 
> So with @DizZa from The Flavour Mill bringing in some of the No Fly list juices such as *Sugar Cookie V1*, I decided to finally give Funfetti a try and mix up a batch as everyone said Sugar Cookie V1 is a must for the Funfetti recipe.
> 
> ...


I have a donut recipe with biscuit and it tastes burnt around day 1 to day 5 but after that the burnt taste goes away, must be that your needs more time??.

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## Faheem777 (23/12/16)

PsyCLown said:


> My two mixes have never tasted cakey to me. I'd like to try someone elses mix and compare it to mine.
> 
> However I will leave mine for longer and see how it comes along with more of a steep.
> I might mix up another batch with SC v1 at 5% and no Joy. See what that tastes like.



I made my batch without joy and with sugar cookie V2, it tastes nom from week 3 and gets better in the following weeks

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 4RML (23/12/16)

I felt the same way I mixed it it was just not lekker. I rate it was the bp grade mix we use also pound in some more of the flav and some sweetener as to suit your own flagship taste buds. But sadly have run out of diy.


----------



## Greyz (23/12/16)

Just my experience with FunFetti and Strawberry Shortcake Bar, both require Sugar Cookie v1, I find that these 2 need a minimum of 4 weeks steeping. 
Do not open the bottle to smell it, just shake gently every few days and leave it alone.

I know 4 weeks is hella long to wait for a juice but it's well worth it IMO. I also mix my batches ahead of my current rotation. Like now I have 100ml Cuprian, 100ml SSCB, 100ml FF amongst others just chiming waiting for Xmas day (mixed 25.11.2016) - it's going to be a flavourful cloudy Xmas in my house 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Warlock (23/12/16)

I'm on my third mix of Funfetti. Used CAP sugar cookie v2 and TFA Vanilla Custard in place of CAP Vanilla Custard. All original percentages. I'ts fine, well i'ts waaaay better than fine. 6mg nic, 70% Vg 30% Pg. Every batch gets used up before i'ts 15 day old. Love it

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Strontium (24/12/16)

Let it steep.
I made Unicorn milk n it tasted n smelled like shit for ages. 3 months later n it tastes like gold.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## PsyCLown (5/1/17)

So just for the record, trying some of the Funfetti in my TFV8 now and boy oh boy what a difference!
Finally I am getting a vanilla flavour coming through. It is now tasting soo much better and more like what I originally vaped.

This is the colour of my Funfetti, 0mg nicotine. Very light in colour compared to some others.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (5/1/17)

PsyCLown said:


> So just for the record, trying some of the Funfetti in my TFV8 now and boy oh boy what a difference!
> Finally I am getting a vanilla flavour coming through. It is now tasting soo much better and more like what I originally vaped.
> 
> This is the colour of my Funfetti, 0mg nicotine. Very light in colour compared to some others.
> View attachment 80780



Hey bud
What did you do diffrently in this mix besides the nicotine?


----------



## PsyCLown (5/1/17)

Clouds4Days said:


> Hey bud
> What did you do diffrently in this mix besides the nicotine?


Nothing, I just waited and let it steep. 

I don't vape nicotine so I never add nicotine. 

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## RichJB (5/1/17)

My Funfetti has darkened up quite a bit while steeping. I'm not sure if that's the nic, I have some juices that are almost clear and which have the same amount of nic.

Incidentally, Cap changed their Marshmallow formulation a few months ago. If you buy another bottle now, you may be surprised at how much darker it is than the original.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Soutie (5/1/17)

Dripped the bit of funfetti I made two weeks ago (with SC v1) this evening and man it's good, also mixed with 0nic and it is quite light. The first batch I made a few months ago went really dark, the nicotine definitely plays on something, possibly the sugar cookie and changes the colour drastically even at 3mg.

Might forget it in a cupboard for a few more weeks cause this is a recipe that really gets better and better with time.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Keyaam (5/1/17)

I made a 250ml batch beginning of october. Found it in my cupboard two days ago. So far I finished around 80mls. Its that good after a long steep.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## PsyCLown (6/1/17)

Without a doubt Enyawreklaw does *not *know what accurate steeping times are. 3-5 days? Hell no!

He does have some kickass recipes though and knows how to mix.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Lord Vetinari (6/1/17)

PsyCLown said:


> Without a doubt Enyawreklaw does *not *know what accurate steeping times are. 3-5 days? Hell no!
> 
> He does have some kickass recipes though and knows how to mix.


Yes I agree Wayne likes it pretty fresh. But multiply his steep times by weeks (if he says three days go for three weeks) and man oh man, the guy has knocked it waaaaaaay out the park many times.


----------



## Lord Vetinari (6/1/17)

Cool thread feeling prepared to mix up a 300ml for long term I am confident it will be great.


----------



## MetalGearX (6/1/17)

May i suggest the following:
1. Use TFA Marshmallow
2. Use INW Biscuit
3. Use Cap New york cheescake
4. Use TFA Sweetner

Try these instead and see what happens


----------



## PsyCLown (6/1/17)

MetalGearX said:


> May i suggest the following:
> 1. Use TFA Marshmallow
> 2. Use INW Biscuit
> 3. Use Cap New york cheescake
> ...


Just those 4 ingredients or use them instead of what?


----------



## Greyz (6/1/17)

MetalGearX said:


> May i suggest the following:
> 1. Use TFA Marshmallow
> 2. Use INW Biscuit
> 3. Use Cap New york cheescake
> ...



Dont, just don't sub anything from the original recipe, not even CAP Sugar Cookie v2 for v1!
I absolutely love Funfetti and was advised by a great mixer @method1 that subbing SCv1 for v2 makes for an inferior juice.
I thought it was good with v2 till I received some SCv1 from ChefsUK. Totally transformed the juice and added that silky butteryness that was missing.

If subbing out a flavours v1 for a v2 makes such a big difference, and their from the same house CAP, then subbing ingredients from different brand houses, TFA instead of CAP (or viceversa), is bound to detract the juice even further from the intended flavour/taste.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Rusty (6/1/17)

@Greyz i totally agree . iv done it as you have it there and 100% !!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MetalGearX (6/1/17)

Just a suggestion

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## RichJB (6/1/17)

PsyCLown said:


> Without a doubt Enyawreklaw does *not *know what accurate steeping times are. 3-5 days? Hell no!



Interestingly in his new mixing competition which Wayne announced last night, each round will only take a week. So it will maybe be 2 days tops between the entries being mixed and being vaped by the judges. Wayne, Skiddlz and Manson talked a bit about it and the consensus seemed to be "people are impatient, you have to make recipes that are decent right off the bat". 

This seems to be a fear among many mixers, that if people are trawling for recipes and see "three week steep required", they'll try something else. I have never felt that way, steep time is irrelevant to me as I'm eight weeks ahead of the curve and don't know any recipes that require a two-month steep. Even if a recipe warned that it absolutely needed seven weeks and not a day less, it'd still be ready a full week before I even got around to tasting it.

Although, having added another 6x30ml bottles into my rotation this week, I am now probably ahead by nearly three months. That will require some juggling as I'm probably a bit too far ahead and recipes with fruits (especially Fuji and Ripe) will need to be vaped quicker or risk fading. I'll probably just bump fruits up in the queue and tobaccos, yogurts and custards down.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

